# international money transfer



## catiamauro (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi
I'm moving to Toronto soon and will need to transfer money from the uk regurarly.
Will need to open a bank account when I arrive and was wondering if anyone can recommend a bank that doesn't charge receiving fees, if there are any at all.
Thanx


----------



## Power (Sep 20, 2011)

i dont think there is such bank that will have no charging fee.. 

why dont you try moneygram, they say its much cheaper than westernunion..


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

We opened a HSBC account in the uk and a linked version in vancouver and move money between them via online banking. Has worked simply at low cost.


----------



## rickybean (Sep 21, 2011)

Banks can charge quite a lot when making a currency exchange with the transfer. Most major banks in the UK charge a per transaction transfer fee (up to £40) which can wind up expensive. Most people are moving on to other methods now because there are more and more competitors which means they keep trying to beat each other with lower prices.

Have a look at RationalFX. The exchange rates they give are really good and they have a whole facility on their website where you can arrange a regular transfer (similar to a standing order) called a regular payment plan.

Hope that helps!


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

True for larger amounts we used halo financial again simple and good value but probably aimed at bigger transactions rather than regular small amounts


----------

